# PFD required for Kayak in GA?



## gdsbls (Jul 1, 2018)

In Georgia, what gear is required for adults on a kayak? PFD? Signal / sound device? I could only find info for children. Thanks.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jul 1, 2018)

https://www.boat-ed.com/georgia/handbook/page/19/Chapter-4-Required-Equipment/

*Personal Flotation Devices*
All vessels must have at least one USCG–approved Type I, II, III, or V life jacket, called personal flotation device (PFD) for each person on board. However, Type V PFDs are acceptable only when worn and securely fastened.

*Georgia law requires that all children under 13 years of age wear a USCG–approved PFD while on board any moving vessel.* This law does not apply when the child is in a fully enclosed cabin.

In addition to the above requirements, one Type IV USCG–approved PFD must be on board all boats (except vessels less than 16 feet long which includes PWC, canoes, and kayaks) and readily accessible.

One Type V PFD may be substituted for any other type if it is specifically approved by the USCG for the activity at hand. Type V PFDs may not be substituted on children weighing less than 90 pounds.

Each person riding on a PWC must *wear* a USCG–approved Type I, II, III, or V PFD that is properly fitted and fastened. Inflatable PFDs are not approved for use on PWC.

All PFDs must be in good and serviceable condition and must be readily accessible.

Persons being towed must *wear* a ski belt; ski jacket; or Type I, II, or III PFD that is properly fitted and fastened.


----------



## JackSprat (Jul 1, 2018)

Read this carefully, because some GW are not aware of the details of the law.  This applies more to small powerboats.

If you are in a Class A boat (16 feet or less) you do not have to have a  throwable PFD * IF *you are wearing a Class V PFD (inflatable. manual or automatic).  I have had experienced GW tell me I still had to have a throwable.

OTOH, the Type V PFD only counts as a PFD *IF* you are wearing it.  Take it off and set in on the seat back. it no longer counts as a PFD no matter how accessible you claim it is.

Editorial comment:  The number of PWC I see with two riders and only one PFD is incredible.  I am not sure they even know both are supposed to be wearing one.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jul 1, 2018)

The driver (if adult) will be the one to get the ticket even when it is the passenger of a pwc who is not wearing a life jacket.


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 1, 2018)

Wear one, or at least have it very close.  We had a healthy man drown in Lake Blackshear a few weeks ago, was not wearing a pfd.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 1, 2018)

But if your canoe 17' then you have to have a  class IV throw-able, correct?


----------



## JackSprat (Jul 2, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> But if your canoe 17' then you have to have a  class IV throw-able, correct?



Technically you are correct.

I discussed this with a high up in DNR once, and he said that as long as there are enough PFD to go around it's not a big enforcement item. His thought was that throwing a PFD from a canoe created more risks than it solved.

If you are solo, and have one type IV, that would make you legal.

IMO t makes more sense to putting enforcement efforts toward getting people to wear a PFD rather than emphasize having a throwable.

Also, I know that DNR and the Coast Guard will write you up if you have a throwable in the boat in it's original plastic wrap.


----------



## Buck111 (Jul 2, 2018)

I've got 10 and 12 foot kayaks..............I wear one because you can't undrown......true story.


----------



## gunnurse (Jul 3, 2018)

Buck111 said:


> I've got 10 and 12 foot kayaks..............I wear one because you can't undrown......true story.



Dilly to that, sir.


----------

